# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Храм ИСККОН в Мумбаи - Джуху.

## Indiga

Харе Кришна всем!
Здравствуйте.
Может быть кто бывал в храме ИСККОН в Мумбаи район Джуху и останавливался там в гостинице при этом храме ? 
Какова стоимость номеров ?  И еды в при храмовых столовых и кафе ?
И вообще, каковы условия проживания там ?
Благодарю.

----------

